

Show HN: Our New Office - phankinson
http://ninjaotter.com/our-new-office

======
jefflinwood
I like the shot of the bathroom!

How is the Nova Scotia tech scene?

------
dotcoma
nice - but don't you think all that red is going to be hard on your eyes after
a while?

